# New computer!!! WOO!!!

## Kiroku6

Well, im building my first homebuilt pc. Tell me what you all think, Ill list what i have now, and what i am getting.

What I have now:

Koolance PC-652 Case (i think thats the model number)

Gigabyte GA-7NNXP MOBO

AMD Athlon 3200+ XP

Enermax 475p PSU

Western Digital 120gb SATA HD

What I plan to get:

The new Nvidia Video Card

Geil Golden Dragon pc3200 512mb Dual DDR or 1gig of Dual DDR

Would like reccomendations on ram!

Thank you for anyone who makes suggestions/comments.

Kikiyo-

----------

## Tiro

...and gentoo just running?  :Smile: 

----------

## Kiroku6

Im not sure i understand what you are saying, but yes i will be running Gentoo 2004.0.

----------

## Kiroku6

Well, on Sunday i ordered my vga and ram, i bought:

Gainward Nvidia Geforce FX5900XT

OCZ Enhanced Bandwidth 512mb ram

----------

